# Hellooo MR Twuck dwiver!



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello my name is Seb. I am a twuck dwiver and I am looking for a girl to love for the rest of my life and who wants to ride on my big twuck with me and love me and someone who is funny too that will be my best friend in the whole wide world!! But no one will want to live on my twuck with me, who am i kidding i might as well give up 


:lol Meg :banana opcorn


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I sense some insanity going on here :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:lol No nooooooo. Don't give up Mr. Twuck Dwiver. I will be your girl. :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Omg would you like sleep with me and drive with me and be my one forever and ever?? Would you be that girl Meggie?? :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Now Elton we all know you dont shower on a regular basis so maybe umm :um you should take a shower and pretty up for me and then we will talk about the sleeping arrangements ok. :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Now Meggie I already warned you about how I am a Twuck dwiver and cannot shower for atleast a whole week. You agreed to all of this so there is no turning back Meg nooo way!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You must have dreamed I agreed to this because I dont remember a thing. :con


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Poor meg stuck with stinky seb :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah he definitely has a stinky butt thats for sure. :lol


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I can see it now.. Meggie and Seb Twuckin around the USA.. and gettin married at some twuck stop chapel... on the road again.. lalala on the road again...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

David1976 said:


> I can see it now.. Meggie and Seb Twuckin around the USA.. and gettin married at some twuck stop chapel... on the road again.. lalala on the road again...


They'll have their reception at a truck stop. ;-)

Next........;-)


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually that does not sound to bad. :lol Don't want a big wedding with the SA and all. :hide It is either that or with Elvis in Las Vegas. :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet this wedding is going to cost me nearly nothing!!! :lol If Elvis marries us im gonna laugh my butt off Meg :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Sweet this wedding is going to cost me nearly nothing!!! :lol If Elvis marries us im gonna laugh my butt off Meg :lol


Meg, Seb is going to pay for our wedding!!!!!!! :banana :banana He just assumed you were going to marry HIM! presumptious isn't he? Add that to his endearing qualities!, Lazy eye, teeth.........Smelly butt........ Men........


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I feared this would one day happen. Meggie and Seb's private love conversations have somehow gotten out of the blog forum and are taking over every where else! :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:lol Bons he is so generous isnt he?

kikachuck you better get to typing some more there pal because the way it looks I am beating you in the post count. :b :lol God I am good. :lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> kikachuck you better get to typing some more there pal because the way it looks I am beating you in the post count. :b :lol God I am good. :lol


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow you two do alot of posting. Yea and the only wedding I am paying for is mine!! If I have to pay for your wedding you dont want me showing up stinky with a smelly butt now do you?? :lol I didnt think so hahahahaha!!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

If you want to know what I think I think that Becky and Thunder will beat us to the alter.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> If you want to know what I think I think that Becky and Thunder will beat us to the alter.


I told him that I wasn't sure I wanted to get married right away, that he would just have to ask me and see if I say yes or not.

What I didn't tell him was that if he asked me next week I would say yes without hesitation :mushy I love that man so much. I don't know what I would ever do without and sure don't want to ever find out


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Becky said:


> What I didn't tell him was that if he asked me next week I would say yes without hesitation :mushy I love that man so much. I don't know what I would ever do without and sure don't want to ever find out


That is so sweet


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

GreyCloud said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > What I didn't tell him was that if he asked me next week I would say yes without hesitation :mushy I love that man so much. I don't know what I would ever do without and sure don't want to ever find out
> ...


Yep, if a person was in melancholy frame of mind, it could make one tear up;-)


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes me and Meggie are getting married once I make the move East  Riiiiggggggghhhhhtttttt Meg???? (you better say yes) :lol


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> meggiehamilton said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to know what I think I think that Becky and Thunder will beat us to the alter.
> ...


I was hoping you would ask me.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Yes me and Meggie are getting married once I make the move East  Riiiiggggggghhhhhtttttt Meg???? (you better say yes) :lol


 opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Well Elton I will quote what Thunder wrote to Becky because that is how I feel to:
*Thunder wrote:*


> I was hoping you would ask me.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > meggiehamilton said:
> ...


Keep dreaming dude :roll


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a twist... Becky marries Seb and Meggie marries Thunder... you heard it hear first.. hehehe


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

David1976 said:


> Here's a twist... Becky marries Seb and Meggie marries Thunder... you heard it hear first.. hehehe


How about I marry Meggie and Seb marries Thunder :yes :haha


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah Becky I like that one much better. :lol I promise I will be good to you forever. :haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll take Seb. I can throw him in the tub and make him smell nice and sweet.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah Don he really needs a bath bad. Make him smell purty. :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

EWWWWW!!! Hey i like me marrying meg and becky marrying Thunder better :lol



> Well Elton I will quote what Thunder wrote to Becky because that is how I feel to:
> Thunder wrote:
> Quote:
> I was hoping you would ask me.


OMG I asked you on the phone 20 million times and every time u say yes!! See I know what you want, you want me there in person to ask dont you?? :kiss Well like you know Meg I have it all planned out and when you are old and grey you are going to be talking to you're girlfriends and hold me in high regards :lol Yep I am just that good


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:um :blush :lol What did you have in mind? :lol


----------

